# New GW Megaforces



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I was looking at the Wayland games site and see that there is Space Marine and Dark Eldar Megaforces coming out soon.

http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/december-2011/cat_1031.html


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

something of a resounding meh from me, if they considered releasing a competetive DE or SM box set that had multiple rhinos/raiders/venoms in it, I would be much more attracted to them, as of now, its a mishmash of shit units in a big cardboard box.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I always love the Wayland prices, £130 NO WAY score that price out, for you £149.50!!!!!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Cheaper on Maelstrom then! £117 a piece.

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=gwk_40k_spm_ess_211_001

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=gwk_40k_del_ess_311_000


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Did no one know about these? I have known for a while.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, but i didn't know what the contents were. Why no Chaos box  :cray:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

"Here's a little bit of Everything for a little bit less!"

In all seriousness... great if you're new/projecting.

But not if you're looking to start a competitive army.

Although, the spare bits would be something to behold.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Meh indeed.
Now multipacks of tac squads or rhino/razorbacks would tickle my fancy.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's outrageously bad for the Dark Eldar. Not just meh, but an affront to box value. Not fit for the toilet, really.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I would love to be a box that contains 2 tac squads, 2 razorback (can be assembled as Rhinos) and a Predator. Buy the HQ of choice and you have the start of a force with nothing wasted. Buy 3 and you have the start of an apoc army.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Although, the spare bits would be something to behold.


You should see my bits box after buying the Chaos renegade strike force, a full battleforce box full of infantry bits.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> You should see my bits box after buying the Chaos renegade strike force, a full battleforce box full of infantry bits.


Oh the renegade strike force. An actual somewhat decent box for Chaos.

On another note, these megaforce boxes are quite lame sounding. A lot of people think Ravagers are useless, which I agree. A lot of people also don't play Wych armies anymore, and moved onto Kabalites in Raiders and Trueborn in Venoms. They're a tad all over the place with the Loyalist box also. I have no say in the fantasy army boxes since I don't play, or intend to play any of those two armies.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

The renegade strike force was the biz, and best of all, i accidentally got an extra sprue of guys in it :L


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The skaven one is awesome.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> its a mishmash of shit units in a big cardboard box.


 aka Megaforce


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> aka Megaforce


precisely


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> You should see my bits box after buying the Chaos renegade strike force, a full battleforce box full of infantry bits.


The Renegade Strike Force was great. Every single unit un it was viable, it was cost-effective...damn, I wish I could buy another one


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> The skaven one is awesome.


I agree. The Skaven set actually contains what I would call useful stuff and certainly contains a great start and easy to expand upon.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't play skaven but every skaven Player I talked too said they would want everything in that box.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> I don't play skaven but every skaven Player I talked too said they would want everything in that box.


Why would you not???

Instnt Stormvermin horde and a Clanrat horde with a Screaming Bell is brill. Could do with more Rat Ogres but everything else is great.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea when these are going to make the GW site? I'd be interested to see the price of the SM mega-force in New Zealand


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

£101 on total wargamer, not too shabby for the amount of stuff in the boxes even if the 40k sets are average.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I was thinking ogres for my for when I want to win army but with that good a deal on the skaven it makes me wonder.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Box of useless crap for the marines...oh wait thats normal!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

i hope they do something similiar for Other races would be interesting to see what would come out of it.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

How can many places have these already advertised when they officially don't exist on the Games Workshop website.

But be that it may i suspect that the starting price for the Space Marine and Dark Eldar Megaforces will kick in at around $450 Australian Dollars.

Just added all the units together for each and based on GW Australian shelf price it comes out to $526 for the Space Marine Megaforce saving roughly $76.00AuD, and the Dark Eldar Megaforces is $547 saving roughly $97.00AuD.

However i have noticed something strange and that is the Space Marine Megaforce has 2 HQ units and 1 Elite Unit, while the Dark Eldar don't have any HQ units and NO elite units. So in the end you need to purchase additional HQ and Elite units to make the Dark Eldar Megaforce playable


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

my FLGS just told me about the boxes yesterday, but it didnt know the contents because "GW just wants to you to buy the box because they made it, not that it is competitive or a great value."

they also wanted my advice and i basically just said to get as many as possible even though they are only supposed to pre-order it for people.

----

side note they also have a book coming out (hardback ~$90 US) about the badlands for fantasy IIRC...the info didnt really tell about much about the book... just the title & price.


----------



## Metal Thrashing Dan (Oct 20, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> But be that it may i suspect that the starting price for the Space Marine and Dark Eldar Megaforces will kick in at around $450 Australian Dollars.
> 
> Just added all the units together for each and based on GW Australian shelf price it comes out to $526 for the Space Marine Megaforce saving roughly $76.00AuD, and the Dark Eldar Megaforces is $547 saving roughly $97.00AuD.
> 
> However i have noticed something strange and that is the Space Marine Megaforce has 2 HQ units and 1 Elite Unit, while the Dark Eldar don't have any HQ units and NO elite units. So in the end you need to purchase additional HQ and Elite units to make the Dark Eldar Megaforce playable


$350 AUD, they were shown in a mini catalogue that came with the recent White Dwarf. And there's nothing stopping those Warriors being used as Trueborn, for example.

Personally, I'm liking the Space Marine megaforce. I'd sell the Land Raider and it'd be a good start for my planned Raven Guard army.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Metal Thrashing Dan said:


> $350 AUD, they were shown in a mini catalogue that came with the recent White Dwarf. And there's nothing stopping those Warriors being used as Trueborn, for example.
> 
> Personally, I'm liking the Space Marine megaforce. I'd sell the Land Raider and it'd be a good start for my planned Raven Guard army.


Thanks for the info, does though seem strange they are announced in White Dwarf and not currently up on the Games Workshop Website.

And at $350AuD seems like a bit of a bargain, it is a pity though we can't get stuff through Maelstrom, because at 117GBP it would be $187.00AuD, a saving of $163.00AuD.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> And at $350AuD seems like a bit of a bargain, it is a pity though we can't get stuff through Maelstrom, because at 117GBP it would be $187.00AuD, a saving of $163.00AuD.


Just get someone to buy it for you and post you it.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Just get someone to buy it for you and post you it.


Yeah it cost like 70 or 80 p&h so savings quickly go away


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

For anyone who wishes to purchase a box of faeces, i will inform you that the GW Megaforces are now up for advance order.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

That Dark Eldar box set made me die a little inside.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I was looking forward to these being released. but now that I actually see them, the price is good if you are just starting and want a bit of this and that, but there is nothing in there that I dont already have a bunch for the space marines. I dont play the rest of them, but was hoping for Imperial Guard, Tomb Kings or Bretonnian Knights. to bad they didnt have them too.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, it kinda baffles me why they haven't got them for more armies, in particular the more common ones like orks and IG. They are good value for money though.


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

looking at these megaforces i cant help but wonder, is the 6th edition starter set going to be dark elder vs marines? the two fantasy ones are in the 8th edition starter set.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, it kinda baffles me why they haven't got them for more armies, in particular the more common ones like orks and IG. They are good value for money though.


hey do for the orks, its been there for a year or two, you can see it on amazon, altough not that mega

9 Bikes, a trukk, 30 boyz(3boxes), 5 lootas,


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry somehow got posted separate. 
There was also the Space marine Battle company release a few years ago that had:
6 Tactical Squads (10 minis), each with everything that comes with the Tactical Squad Boxed set (i.e sergeant, missile launcher, plasma gun, meltagun, flamer, etc)
* 4 Assault Squads (5 minis), each with everything that comes with the Assault Squad Boxed set (Power fist, Plasma pistol, combat shield etc)
4 Devastator Squads (5 minis), each with everything that comes with the Devastator Boxed set (8 heavy weapons in each, power fists, etc)
1 Command Squad, contents as in the command squad boxed set.
1 Commander, contens as in the Commander boxed set
9 Rhinos at three sprues each (two of the for the hull, the third one for hatches, driver, gunner etc that is also found in Land Raider sets etc)
1 Razorback turret sprue to make one of the Rhinos a Razorback
1 Vehicle Command sprue 

They are not advertised as much or for long.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it's been said a lot recently that the 6th edition starter set won't have a Loyalist army. Though it's hard to believe for many, I hear that it'll be Chaos and Eldar.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

As cool as #eldar v Chaos would be, this would be my reaction to watching newbies trying to play eldar


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> As cool as #eldar v Chaos would be, this would be my reaction to watching newbies trying to play eldar


The funny thing is that Eldar are my first and preferred army. I got started on them when I was 11 and after a couple of years really managed to play them well. 

However the sad thing is that I tried to play Space Marines a year ago and play them too much like Eldar. I just can't get the hang of them. No skill or elegance to playing them.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> The funny thing is that Eldar are my first and preferred army. I got started on them when I was 11 and after a couple of years really managed to play them well.
> 
> However the sad thing is that I tried to play Space Marines a year ago and play them too much like Eldar. I just can't get the hang of them. No skill or elegance to playing them.


I don't know if you get what i meant, i mean that eldar are a tricky army to get right, i play footdar the odd time, and they are very unforgiving, that is why newbies would be playing them like retards, which you can afford to do with SM (in a non-competetive environment) but not with eldar. You stuck with eldar, meaning you got good with them, but trying to play them as a first army for many people would result in a roflstomping and little enjoyment, making them less likely to stick with the game. Best keep the starter sets to less finesse-oriented armies, like Chaos, SM, Guard and orks.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

crabpuff said:


> Sorry somehow got posted separate.
> There was also the Space marine Battle company release a few years ago that had:
> 6 Tactical Squads (10 minis), each with everything that comes with the Tactical Squad Boxed set (i.e sergeant, missile launcher, plasma gun, meltagun, flamer, etc)
> * 4 Assault Squads (5 minis), each with everything that comes with the Assault Squad Boxed set (Power fist, Plasma pistol, combat shield etc)
> ...


Is was sold as a Battle Company, but they did not have the Dreadnoughts.

That was a tie in with Apochalyps and was only available for a short time on a "While Stocks Last" basis and it sold in Australia for $800.00


----------

